# Civilization: Beyond Earth



## Cyberghost (Jul 3, 2014)

Releasing on Oct 27th


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2014)

And I have yet to complete Civ 5.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> And I have yet to complete Civ 5.



it is one of my favourite game. You can play till death without boring


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2014)

alienempire said:


> it is one of my favourite game. You can play till death without boring



Yeah I have heard and read that its that good.


----------



## DVJex (Jul 4, 2014)

Civ 5 is a sandbox. You cant technically complete it  . And besides this game looks even more complex than Civ 5.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a really bad habit of leaving games in middle to play other games. Thought about about playing Civ V after XCOM but never completed XCOM. Time to resume it.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2014)

WOWOWOWOWOOWOW
Beyond Earth is finally here 
I have played so many supernatural/ adv tech mods on CIV 4, Im sure it will be kickass on Civ 5 base.


----------



## asim595 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice article. I have read it.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 15, 2014)

* Civilization: Beyond Earth opening cinematic*


----------



## Piyush (Oct 15, 2014)

I am hoping this one goes on for sale during X-mas


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 1, 2014)

This is totally a crap game nothing is interesting or new in this.
This game doesn't deserve 60$, nothing new as compared to Civilisation 5, just a new make up...
This doesn't have any new features or anything...


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 1, 2014)

It looks like a sale material . will get when I find a decent deal on it . not gonna spend $60


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 1, 2014)

This not even deserve a buy from sale....
Its is just waste of money...


----------



## bippukt (Nov 2, 2014)

It is available in India for Rs 999. I don't think any sale on USD prices will reach lower than that for another 6 months. I haven't made up my mind as to whether I want to buy it or not. I probably will, as I have absolutely love Turn Based Strategy games. The game doesn't seem as bad as you say, abhigeek, but I guess I will find out only when I play


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah game is good if you love tbs . but no my kind of game so i am not buying atm


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 14, 2014)

Guys, there any way to play this forever ...
I mean to turn off the "turn limt"
Maximum is marthon, but this will also eventually run out of turns.


----------

